# My shop to be



## Lykle (May 24, 2010)

Hi folks, 

Just wanted you to show a workshop in progress.
I am busy at the moment with building the bedroom, but eventually this will be my new workshop.
Ever since we moved to Cyprus I have been dieing to get to work on it, but the rest of the house comes first.






I know, it is a mess right now but it will get better.

Here is a view from "ïnside" the shop.





Not much better, isn't it? The main problem I have is that the floor slopes quite a lot so I will have to pour a new concrete floor. It will be a lot of concrete. Oh by the way, once I am finished with the workshop it will be the largest room in the house, but don't tell the wife!

The other nice thing of the shop is the view from the window, if I ever get to build the wall where the window should be in.





It is so frustrating to have all the tools there, but still in big boxes or crates. Ah well, one day.


----------



## Blogwitch (May 24, 2010)

Lykle,

Try not to worry too much, I lost mine for over a year.

Just think, if you take the time to get it spot on how you like it, like I did, you will enjoy having a shop even more

But one major problem, with a view like that, if it was me, I would never get anything done.

The potential there is astounding.


Bogs


----------

